# information on vets abroad please



## oscardaisy (Dec 10, 2009)

we will be travelling home from spain on the 23rd sept our route will be through orlean - rouen could anyone reccommend an english speaking vet around this area in which to have my dogs vaccinated for re-entry to britain


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a look here.

Not sure if "Self Build" is the best forum to find vets abroad. :roll: 

I'll move it for you.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

oscardaisy said:


> we will be travelling home from spain on the 23rd sept our route will be through orlean - rouen could anyone reccommend an english speaking vet around this area in which to have my dogs vaccinated for re-entry to britain


If you are coming back via Orleans, then maybe coming up the A77/N7 ? If so then there there is an English speaking vet at Bonny Sur Loire, next to the super market. As you come off the A77 onto the N7. You come to the village of Bonny sur Loire. Carry on past the first two turnings for Bonny and at the third turning you will see a super market on your right. Take the right turn (almost back on yourself) its the D48. Turn into the supermarket entrance. Vet is on the right with its own carpark. As a bonus it is around half the price of the Calais vets. They have appointments every morning but without appointments from 2pm until 3:30 and 6 until 7pm - just turn up.

SCP Lucas-Laizeau-Auge
45420 Bonny Sur Loire
tel: 0238317000

Position N 47.56836, E 2.83264

There are several Aires in the area and its a reasonable run into Calais


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Vennwood - I'll add this to the Vets List if that's ok.

Please could you tell me how much you were charged?


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Vennwood - I'll add this to the Vets List if that's ok.
> 
> Please could you tell me how much you were charged?


No problem

We have used this place 3 times now. The vet speaks good English but the receptionist is a little shaky

You are allowed to bring and use your own Frontline and worming tablet. If you use your own then it cost us (1 dog) €15 If they supply the Frontline and worming tablet then they give you the remaining two Frontline sachets but add on €30


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi, Try one of these, I can recommend them as we've used them several times.


1. SE of Rouen Exit 20 A13

Veterinaire Laurent Marie
7 Rue Alphonse-Samain
27340 Pont de l'Arche
Open Afternoons Only 1.30 - 3pm and 6 -7pm
Saturday 1.30 - 6pm
Tel: 02 35 23 19 88

He speaks enough English for you not to worry. You can stay on Camping Municipal ’Eure et Seine’ April - 31st October or overnight outside the campsite in the town car park if you wish. The Vet is a very short walk away as is the town centre with its great Boulangeries.

2. North of Abbeville
Exit 24, A16

Veterinaires Jean-Gilbert Bonhomme, Paul Salle, Francoise Delahaye
34 Route du Crotoy
80120 RUE
Tel: 03 22 25 00 63

Receptionist speaks a little English and a couple of the Vets have very good English. Open for 'walk in surgery' from 2pm or by appointment in the mornings. Last used 2009 and our Goldie was 24 euros (we supplied the Frontline and Drontal). In years gone by when we had 2 Goldies the Vet's fee was for the 2 dogs. Not per dog.

Parking is excellent and there is a Lidl just up the road on the right. 

Several Aires in the area, nearest is Crotoy but we stayed at St Valery sur Somme.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Just spotted the reply about the vets in Sully sur Loire. We have also used this vet, February this year (2010). We were charged 29 euros for our Golden Retriever and we supplied the Frontline and Drontal. Can only assume that the 15 euros charge was for a small dog?


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry, Last post should read Bonny not Sully 
Doh!


----------

